# Jack Pics from somewhere in Tenn



## Rag1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Check out the shots. Especially the 'chefs choice entries' WOW





Using a new picture site.....hope it works


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2007)

Great Pics..and some great food that you guys cooked as well....Who in there right minds puts ABTs up against that kind of stuff


----------

